# Hilfe für Paypal benötigt



## andy72 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo @all,

bin am verzweifeln wie man PayPal in seine Seite integriert.
Habe mir sämtliche Dokus durchgelesen, scheitere aber schon am Sinn dessen,
welche Bezahlmöglichkeit in Frage kommt

Was ich machen will:
Ich habe eine Seite, wo registrierte Benutzer einen Service den ich anbiete, bezahlen können - diese Zahlung kann öfter vorkommen, so dass ich diese Zahlungen - wenn möglich - automatisieren und em Benutzer zuordnen will. Habe bereits einen Dienstleister mit dem das über SMS
sehr gut läuft. da läuft das so, dass ich einfach eine URL mit Parametern aufrufe, die
Zahlung erfolgt und mir der Server eine Antwort über eine erfolgte Zahlung liefert.
Diese Zahlung buche ich in meine Datenbank und ordne sie dem User zu, so dass er den
Service auf meiner Seite in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Bei PayPal will ich das auch so machen, steige jedoch nicht durch, welches der 100
Zahlungssysteme ich nutzen muss, und wie ich diese einbinde - mein Server hat weder
SSL zur Verfügung, noch kann ich cURL nutzen - auch SOAP läuft nur über Port 80.

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar !
MfG
Andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2008)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich tummel mich hier ja nicht so oft.

In welcher Sprache soll das realisiert werden? Dann kann man das Thema eventuell in einen etwas "helleren" Bereich des Forums schieben.

PayPal ist so eine Sache, ich hab vor Kurzem damit rumgespielt und wenn man's erstmal kapiert hat ist es garnicht so schwer... 

Ergebnis ist dass ich Dir sagen kann dass das was Du suchst Recurring Payments genannt wird, und, vorausgesetzt der Kunde hat einen PayPal-Account (oder ist willig einen einzurichten), wird ueber das Express-Checkout abgewickelt.
Express-Checkout und auch die Recurring Payments sind keine Hexerei. Alles ist recht uebersichtlich in mehrere Schritte aufgeteilt.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht es auch ueber andere Methoden, wie z.B. Direct-Payment per Kreditkarte, dies ist aber allgemein recht komplex weil dort viele Parameter erwartet werden.
Direct-Payment, im Gegensatz zum Express-Checkout, koennte man durchaus als Teufelswerk bezeichnen, zur Veranschaulichung mal der Funktionskopf:

```
public function directpayment($paymentaction,$amount,$currency,$firstname,$lastname,$street,$city,$state,$zip,$country,$countrycode,$cardtype,$cardnumber,$cardverification,$cardexpiry)
```
Und ja, diese Daten werden benoetigt. Daher sind die Parameter auch nicht optional. 

Falls Du das ganze in PHP loesen willst kann ich Dir was unter die Arme greifen, denn die von mir vorgenommene Spielerei zum Thema hat zu einer Klasse gefuehrt. Bislang noch nicht umfangreich getestet, aber sie scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## PowerCheat (11. August 2008)

Würde mich interessieren, also wenn du noch nen Tester benötigst.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2008)

Tester sind immer willkommen.
Die aktuellsten Versionen gibt es immer im SVN-Repository des Projekts (http://php-classes.sourceforge.net/).

Falls Du mit SVN Probleme haben solltest kann ich die Klasse aber auch gern per Mail oder hier als Anhang bereitstellen.


----------

